# Comfortable, Effective Toddler Floatation Vest?



## cparkly (Jul 21, 2009)

We are looking for a vest/device for our large 2 year old DS. We are active at the lake and in the river so I would prefer something that does not restrict his motion. I know that nothing can replace close supervision, but we would feel better having this as a precaution while swimming and to use while kayaking and canoeing. We plan on swim lessons, but they are not offered in our areas to children under 2 1/2. Any personal recommendations?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

You want to make sure you get a type 2, because it's foam is distributed such that it'll keep the child on their back and face out of the water if they fall in (especially if unconcious which could happen in a fall froma boat).

No specific recs, though, sorry!


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

is the child over 30lbs? I've only found one infant (<30lb) vest that I liked but there are more options in the 30-50lb class.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Everything I've found for ds (31lbs) has been basically the same design & I can't say any of them seem particularly comfortable. It's frustrating that there are so few options for young children.


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

We took DD to Sportsman's Wearhouse and tired all the vests on until we found one that fit her well and she said was okay to wear. You should be able to lift the child using just the shoulder straps. Look for one that is similar to what you would buy for yourself (lots of adjustable straps, fits close to the body) and you should be all set.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I haven't tried it yet (I think DD will make it through this season with her infant vest) but this style looks pretty cool. It is type III, which does not turn people face up in the water, but I would be comfortable with that as a backup in a well supervised, land-based (ie not on a boat) situation.

In boats, DD wears type II.


----------



## cparkly (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, mamas.

DS is 32 pounds, so there seem to be more options available. It is kind of overwhelming. They seem cumbersome. DH found this one and I found this one online and we wondered what you think.

We live in a very, very rural spot, so the in-store trying on options are not really for us. But, I can see how that would help.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGirls* 
I haven't tried it yet (I think DD will make it through this season with her infant vest) but this style looks pretty cool.

I like that style too, for water play. Maybe we just need to get the type II for our boating and type III for playing. I would love to get away with one, though.


----------



## TinyFrog (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGirls* 
I haven't tried it yet (I think DD will make it through this season with her infant vest) but this style looks pretty cool. It is type III, which does not turn people face up in the water, but I would be comfortable with that as a backup in a well supervised, land-based (ie not on a boat) situation.

In boats, DD wears type II.

Just wanted to point out that this is NOT a type III, but a type V.

Quote:

USCG approved type V with type III performance when worn
They are only claiming the performance of a type III. Personally I would not be comfortable buying a product that attempted to claim the performance of a safer product, yet had none of the features required to meet that standard.

I would try them on the child and look for the best fitting vest that provides the necessary level of safety (minimum type III, type II would be better). Make sure the vest is snug and will not ride up if the child were to float in the water. I've seen so many vests out there that although they provide a great level of movement (the arm holes are MUCH larger than necessary) but when the child floats the vest rides up to their ears.

Enjoy playing in the water.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Whatever you choose, get one with a crotch strap (and use it), b/c that really helps prevent the vest from ending up around their face in the water.

I was a lifeguard at a pool where we had vests for the kids to use, most people never used the crotch strap and even with a vest the right size, it rides up on younger kids.

The second one you linked looked better than the first to me - the first one looked like its made of that kind of fabric that fades/wears pretty quick.
The neoprene kind looks the most comfortable to me, I couldnt get ds one though b/c he is under 24lbs (and can swim really well anyway, so we onyl use his for boating)


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGirls* 
I haven't tried it yet (I think DD will make it through this season with her infant vest) but this style looks pretty cool. It is type III, which does not turn people face up in the water, but I would be comfortable with that as a backup in a well supervised, land-based (ie not on a boat) situation.

In boats, DD wears type II.

My ds is a bit older than yours, but we have the kind you linked and LOVE it. It doesn't get in his face and he is still able to move well to swim in it. We only go out on a boat once or twice a summer and it is USCG approved, so we go ahead and use that. Most of our boating consists of finding a shady cove and swimming, anyway.


----------

